# Fische tot, Körper weg, Kopf noch da!?



## Boehmei (15. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

Innerhalb von etwas über einer Woche sind 3 Fische aus unserem Teich verschwunden. 

Der erste war ein Koi, ca. 30m groß, von ihm lag noch ein Haufen Schuppen im Garten. Das war vermutlich eine Katze oder so.

Die anderen beiden waren Goldfische, vielleicht an die 20-25cm. Die Köpfe lagen jeweils am morgen danach einige Meter vom Teich entfernt, sonst war nichts von ihnen übrig. Sahen recht sauber abgetrennt aus. 

Meine Frage: Wer war wohl der Goldfischkiller?  


Der Teich ist an einer Stelle für Katzen etc. recht gut erreichbar, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Katze alles frisst und nur die Köpfe da lässt!? Und dass ein Mensch die Fische aus dem Teich holt und köpft bezweifle ich auch... 
Haben jetzt provisorisch Gitter an den Stellen angebracht, die für Katzen erreichbar sind und wo sie fischen könnten.

Hat jemand so was schon erlebt und weiß Rat, oder hat eine Vermutung wer/was das war? 

Danke und liebe Grüße,
Boehmei


----------



## Redlisch (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fische tot, Körper weg, Kopf noch da!?*

Hallo,
wie siehts mit Waschbär oder Marder aus ?

Irgendwelche Fussspuren ?

PS: :willkommen  im Forum !

Axel


----------



## Digicat (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fische tot, Körper weg, Kopf noch da!?*

Servus Boehmei

Auch von mir ein herzliches :Willkommen2 .

Wie Axel schon schrieb und vielleicht gar ein Fuchs, Nerz, oder Mink. Habt ihr in der Nähe ein Tierasyl.

Wie ist dein Garten beschaffen, keine oder wenige Bäume, viele Bäume, ich denk auch durchaus an einen Raubvogel, des wegen die Frage nach den Bäumen.

Katze kann man ausschließen, die vergreift sich nicht an so einem großen Fisch (Koi = 30cm), vorallem frisst die ihn nicht komplett zusammen und schuppt ihn vorher noch.


----------



## Redlisch (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fische tot, Körper weg, Kopf noch da!?*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist dein Garten beschaffen, keine oder wenige Bäume, viele Bäume, ich denk auch durchaus an einen Raubvogel, des wegen die Frage nach den Bäumen.
> .



Diese tragen die Beute eher weg und sind auch meist Tagaktiv.

Axel


----------



## Digicat (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fische tot, Körper weg, Kopf noch da!?*

Servus Axel

Hast recht


----------



## Boehmei (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fische tot, Körper weg, Kopf noch da!?*

Hallo und danke für die freundliche Aufnahme hier 

Fußspuren gab es im Garten keine, aber auch keine Abdrücke von Pfoten oder ähnlichem.
Ein Tierasyl ist hier auch nicht in der Nähe.

Unser Garten ist relativ frei von Bäumen, bis auf ein paar Lebensbäume die als Sichtschutz für die Nachbarn dienen und eine große alte Tanne. Genug Landefläche für Vögel ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden.

Füchse und Waschbären gibt es in unserer Gegend nicht, ist auch kein Wald in der Nähe. 


Marder hab ich eigentlich auch noch nie gesichtet, aber direkt hinterm Garten in der Garage muss mal einer (oder ein anderes Tier in der Richtung) gewesen sein, da waren Pinkelspuren etc, zu groß für eine Ratte. Und im Auto im Motorraum lagen kleiner Knochen rum, das ist aber schon ein Jahr her.

Gehen Marder und co. denn auch an Fische? Dachte immer, die halten sich mehr an Mäuse etc.


----------



## Digicat (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fische tot, Körper weg, Kopf noch da!?*

Servus Boehmei



> Marder sind vorrangig Fleischfresser, je nach Art und Jahreszeit nehmen sie in unterschiedlichem Ausmaß aber auch pflanzliche Nahrung zu sich. Das Beutespektrum der Mitglieder dieser Familie ist auch entsprechend ihrer Größe - beträchtlich. Gemeinsam ist vielen Arten jedoch, dass sie Beutetiere jagen, die oft erheblich größer als sie selbst sind. So erbeuten manche Wieselarten deutlich schwerere Kaninchen und der Vielfraß greift Tiere von der Größe eines Rentieres an.
> 
> An tierischer Nahrung stehen alle Arten von Wirbeltieren, darunter kleine Säugetiere, Vögel und deren Eier, Reptilien, Lurche und *Fische*, aber auch Insekten, Krebstiere, __ Würmer und vieles mehr auf ihrem Speiseplan. An pflanzlicher Nahrung werden unter anderem Früchte, Nüsse, Knollen und anderes verzehrt.


Quelle
Könnte in der Garage ein Marder gewesen sein.


----------



## Boehmei (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fische tot, Körper weg, Kopf noch da!?*

Hallo & danke für die Info Digicat. 

Das wird dann wohl des Rätsels Lösung sein. 
Also den Teich am besten komplett mit Drahtgitter dicht machen, was? Schöne Bescherung sowas... 

Werd mich wohl oder übel mal auf die Lauer legen und hoffen, dass man den Übeltäter erwischt, dann hab ich wenigstens Gewissheit.


----------



## Digicat (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fische tot, Körper weg, Kopf noch da!?*

Servus Boehmei (gibts auch einen Vornamen  )

Soforthilfe stellt so ein Gitter auf alle Fälle dar, aber auf Dauer  .

Habt ihr freilebende Katzen ? Die könnten nehmlich die Marder in schach halten. Die mögen sich garnicht. Katzen als Wachhund  .

Vielleicht könnt ihr euch eine Lebendfalle besorgen und den Übeltäter dann in ein weit weg liegendes Areal bringen.
Aber bitte nicht umbringen, daß Tier geht nur seinem Instinkt nach und will dem Menschen nix böses. Vorallem sind das ganz edle Tiere vorallem sehr sozial, hatte einmal das Vergnügen eine Marderfamilie beobachten zu können, da sind dir dann die Fische sowas von egal ob da einer weniger da ist  

Upps, ich glaub jetzt habe ich mich zuweit aus dem Fenster gelehnt :sorry


----------



## Boehmei (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fische tot, Körper weg, Kopf noch da!?*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Boehmei (gibts auch einen Vornamen  )



Ja, gibts, Wiebke. 


Dauerhaft ist so ein Gitter natürlich ätzend, aber vorerst muss es so gehen. Haben jetzt nur die Ränder damit gesichert.

Ich hab mich etwas schlau gemacht und gelesen, dass ein Iltis sogar ins Wasser geht, wie ein Otter, und da jagt. Hoffentlich ist es wenigstens nicht so einer, sondern ein Marder der brav am Ufer bleibt, das würde eine totale Vergitterung ersparen. 


Katzen!? Genug, aber die sind alle zu doof zum jagen und verscheuchen und kommen nur zum Fressen her (Katzenfutter, nicht die Fische *G*)


Keine Sorge, falls ich das Tierchen jemals sehe werd ichs sicher nicht umbringen, ich würd es wohl eher taufen. Ich mag Hermeline, Frettchen usw und Marder sind ja sehr ähnlich, das könnt ich nicht abmurksen, nee. 


Unser Teich scheint echt Anziehungskraft zu haben, wir hatten schon 2mal Bisamratten (einmal musste die komplette Folie deswegen erneuert werden :? ), aber die fressen wenigstens nur Grünzeug. 

Naja, wird schon wieder werden.


----------



## Eklis (13. März 2013)

*AW: Fische tot, Körper weg, Kopf noch da!?*



Boehmei schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Innerhalb von etwas über einer Woche sind 3 Fische aus unserem Teich verschwunden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Boehmei,
ich bin jetzt erst auf deinen Eintrag gekommen. Es würde mich interessieren, ob du inzwischen hinter das RÄtsel des Fischschwunds gekommen bist. Ich habe am Ende des Winters statt 16 Fischen nur noch zwei; vor ein paar Tagen waren es noch 6. In unserem Garten treiben sich nachts ein Steinmarder und ein Wiesel herum.


----------



## lollo (13. März 2013)

*AW: Fische tot, Körper weg, Kopf noch da!?*

Hallo,

ob du da noch eine Anwort bekommst?
Der Beitrag ist von Februar 2008.


----------



## canis (13. März 2013)

*AW: Fische tot, Körper weg, Kopf noch da!?*

Wohl nicht, da die letzte Aktivität des Users vom 18. Februar 2008 datiert...


----------



## Boehmei (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fische tot, Körper weg, Kopf noch da!?*

Hallo,
eine Antwort gibt`s doch. ;-)

Also bei uns war es der Marder, der sein "Unwesen" getrieben hat. 
Unsere Garage hat eine eingezogene Decke wo wir Holz lagern und beim ausleeren kam raus: dazwischen hatte er es sich gemütlich gemacht und wohl auch eine Familie gegründet. In die Lebendfalle ging das Tierchen natürlich nicht, dafür sind die wohl zu schlau.

Auf frischer Tat ertappt haben wir ihn beim Fische fangen nie aber nachdem das Dach neu gedeckt wurde und alle Lücken, durch die er hinein konnte, dicht waren ist kein Fisch mehr verschwunden und es lagen auch keine Vogelknochen usw. mehr im Garten. Somit war das Problem beseitigt.

Wenn es also ein Marder sein sollte dann viel Glück, die Tierchen wird man wohl nur schwer los.

Beste Grüße,
Wiebke


----------



## lotta (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fische tot, Körper weg, Kopf noch da!?*

Hallo Wiebke,
das finde ich ja mal stark, 
dass jemand nach so langer Zeit noch antwortet


----------



## Eklis (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fische tot, Körper weg, Kopf noch da!?*



Boehmei schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eine Antwort gibt`s doch. ;-)
> 
> Also bei uns war es der Marder, der sein "Unwesen" getrieben hat.
> ...



Hallo Wiebke,
schön, dass du mich in meiner Vermutung bestätigst, für die ich bisher von manchen ausgelacht wurde. Ich  glaube, dass besagter Hermelin besonders hungrig war und sonst nichts gefunden hat, warum auch immer und deshalb in das eisige Wasser getaucht ist. Merkwürdig ist allerdings, dass im Teich unseres Nachbarn kein Fisch abhanden kam.
Inzwischen haben wir neue Fische eingesetzt, die wir anfangs über Nacht mit einem Netz schützten, jetzt aber nicht mehr. Ich will ja nichts beschreien, aber bisher hatten wir keine Verluste zu beklagen. Im Gegenteil, neuerdings haben sich 5 Grasfrösche eingefunden und erfreuen uns mit ihren wilden Paarungsspielen. Zwischendurch jagen sie die Fische durch den Teich, sehr lustig (für uns). Aber sie vertragen sich auch gut, wie angefügtes Bild beweist.
Der Hermelin, oder wer auch immer, wird hoffentlich woanders satt.
Ich wünsche dir noch ungetrübten Spaß mit deinem Teich!
Viele Grüße,
Elkis


----------

